#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Crazy guy show`s how to disarm a mine in Laos.

## ch1ldofthemoon

Is it that easy?

----------


## malcy

Don't think he will be around for long .

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

is it an anti-personel mine?

----------


## Neverna

And a crazy cameraman films nearby while crazy friends and neighbours laugh and joke at his side. The guy looks highly experienced.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Sounded like khmer ? maybe not in Laos could be cambo?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

were it`s posted on LiveLeak, it say`s the location is Champassack, Laos.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Close to the cambo border then, interesting little vid that one , the company i work for have to do a lot of  uxo clearance in savannakhet province, mostly cluster bombs though, Dropped from the air ,never seen any landmines here ( yet) The cambodians were big on them though , Thanks for the link

----------


## Phuketrichard

speaking khmer

Never thought it was that easy

----------


## paranha

It isn't that easy altough the man seem to know what he's doing.






Som landmines deployed are specifically designed to "take care" of the mine engineers.

(haven' done anything else than a little google on the topic)

----------


## Chittychangchang

> It isn't that easy altough the man seem to know what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Som landmines deployed are specifically designed to "take care" of the mine engineers.
> 
> (haven' done anything else than a little google on the topic)


jeez! Made me jump,lol.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

here more on the subject....

----------


## forreachingme

Some Swiss guys are making machines for African and Asia to explode those mines.

They started small few years ago and are well reputed now

MineWolf Mine-Clearance Machine - Army Technology

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

not too sure about this....

----------


## Pragmatic

> Is it that easy?


It is if you know how to deactivate it before removing it from the ground. A mine has to have an activating switch/trigger. This guy knew before he picked it up on how to switch it off. At 3 second in you see what looks like a switch on the side. He takes care not to touch that once lifted.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Geezer with a lot of heart and a proper pair of balls show's how to disarm a mine in Laos.


fixed that for you.

----------


## MissTraveller

Have any of you heard of Aki Ra? 

He fought with the Khmer Rouge until the 80's placing landmines, and then he ended up working for the UN and helped clear landmines and UXOs.  Having no tools, he used a knife, a Leatherman and a stick. He would defuse the landmines and UXOs he found in small villages and bring home the empty casings. Sometimes he would sell them as scrap to help fund his work.

Eventually tourists found out about him and he was charging people one dollar to see his collection of landmines that he had diffused. He ended up opening a Landmine museum in Cambodia which I have went to in 2008. He is an extraordinary man. At the museum he also runs a school for orphans. 

The Cambodian Landmine Museum and School

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

here is Aki Ra

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Some interesting links there , im gonna forward that mine detecter in a shoe vid to our uxo team , bet they would love a set of those.
This is how they do it currently,  starts with a team of cutters with machettes 


Followed by a shallow search team to get all the frag of the surface.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Then a deep search team cover the same ground looking for any nasties

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

Wearable Tech: Landmine detector worn inside your shoe | TheTechieGuy

----------


## MissTraveller

^^Interesting.




> here is Aki Ra


That guy is something else. What a story he has. Thanks for that video. 
I met him and volunteered at the school. A special place that has a place in my heart.

----------


## Mario

Wow:spectacular photos.Great

----------

